# Oil light flashes at idle



## jazzycabby (Oct 21, 2009)

I have an MK3 cabrio I bought a few weeks ago. It was leaking oil real bad out of the oil pressure switch on the side of the cam so I replaced it. It was fine until today I started it to move it and the oil light is flashing.
Also....has anyone ever used Lucas Oil Stabilizer? I was told it works good for noises and lifters...and then i was also told its bad for the engine.....
you tell me...
My biggest concern is the oil light...and the engine is kind of noisy to begin with so Im not sure what to think. Im thinking of just putting another new switch on.


----------



## bbboy (Sep 26, 2009)

Don't run the car when oil light is flashing.

Maybe you gave sludge, or oil pump is gone.


----------



## jeosh (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (bbboy)*

the light coming on @ idle sounds like a bad oil pump, how many miles are on the motor? and does the oil pan look new by any chance?


----------



## hollywoodman (May 26, 2009)

*Re: (jeosh)*

hook up an oil pressure gague at the sensor. alos be careful that car has two oil sensors. one on the side of the head and the other is on the oil filter housing. i would check pressure at both then go form there.


----------

